# talkline und 0190



## haudraufundschluss (16 Juni 2002)

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.  Mit Bedauern nehmen wir Ihre Reklamation der von Ihnen vermeintlich
> falschen Rechnung zur Kenntnis.  Der hohe Qualitätsanspruch an die heutige Technik der
> ...



das habe ich gerade von einem bekannten per e-mail bekommen: auf seiner letzten telefonrechnung findet sich eine 0190-position unbekannter herkunft, ohne einzelverbindungsnachweis und damit gibt es weder die vollständige nummer, noch die einwahlzeiträume. eine anfrage bei talkline bezüglich der position bescherte diese seltsame antwort. standardtext mit deutlichen anstrengungsvermeidungstendenzen. wäre schon nett gewesen, wenn die die entstandenen kosten wenigstens nach rufnummer und zeiträumen aufgschlüsselt hätten, um zumindest den eindruck zu erwecken, das hier irgendwas geprüft wurde. im moment lässt sich nahezu hundertprozentig ausschließen, dass es sich um eine fernmündliche dienstleistung gehandelt hat (2-personen-haushalt), jedoch gibt es einen pc mit windows als risiko.
mir stellen sich da verschiedene fragen: 
die hochgelobte moderne technik von talkline sollte doch auf anfrage folgende auskünfte geben können: hat es sich um eine gesprächs- oder datenübertragung gehandelt? wenn die leitung diesen kostenfreien zeitraum hatte, kann der anbieter dann mitteilen (oder weiß er zumindest), wann eingewählt und ab wann letztendlich berechnet wurde?
ansonsten komme ich mit der logik des schreibens nicht klar, die leben für mich in einer anderen welt. (von nahezu 100% auf zweifelsfrei ist ein ganz schöner sprung...)



 :3d:


----------



## Heiko (16 Juni 2002)

Ich lach mich tot. Ich hab noch nie im Leben einen solchen Schmarrn gelesen, wie in diesem Talkline-Schriftstück...


----------



## dialerfucker (17 Juni 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
...drehen die jetzt alle ab???
Im Ernst, wurde von der DTAG eine Gebührenzählerprüfung durchgeführt und deren Richtigkeit bestätigt? Soweit ich informiert bin, müsste dieses Procedere auch bei Talkline stattfinden. Zumindest hab ich noch nie einen "Talkline"-Schrank in den Telekom-Technikräumen gesehen. Vielleicht wird jetzt aber auch geheimes High-End-Material eingesetzt.    8) 

Ansonsten auch "entfernt-schräge" Ähnlichkeit mit Schreiben von Mainpean an "Kunden":


> ...so dass wir für den Fall einer weiteren Auseinandersetzung jeder Zeit in der Lage sind, sekundengenau nachzuweisen, wann die entsprechenden Leistungen an Sie erbracht worden sind...


...das geht aber auch nur über die Telekom! Ich halte es für 100% unmöglich, dass Mainpean einen geeichten Zähler in Berlin stehen hat!!!
Wo stehen die Zähler von Talkline???
 :bandit
...die Nummer:


> der hohe Qualitätsanspruch an die heutige Technik der
> Telekommunikationsanbieter, schließt ungerechtfertigt berechnete Telefon- und Intemetverbindungen
> nahezu 1OO%ig aus.


 ist schon "Scheibenwischer"-reif. Wieder einmal mehr ärztlichen Glückwunsch an einen 0190-er-Anbieter! :evil:


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2002)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> ...das geht aber auch nur über die Telekom! Ich halte es für 100% unmöglich, dass Mainpean einen geeichten Zähler in Berlin stehen hat!!!
> Wo stehen die Zähler von Talkline???


Nur so nebenbei: bei der Telekom gibt es keine geeichten Zähler.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Juni 2002)

ich finde das talkline-schreiben auf den zweiten blick sehr nett...
die versichern doch eindeutig, dass bei ihnen alle 0190-nummern eine "vorlaufzeit" haben. ergo kann es bei talkline-nummern keine dieser berüchtigten sekundeneinwahlen in ganz kurzen abständen geben. ist das der fall, gehören diese offensichtlich zu den nahezu 0 prozent, die durch den hohen qualitätsanspruch der heutigen technik bei talkline keine beachtung finden. also würde es sich nahezu hundertprozentig zweifelsfrei um einen abrechnungsfehler handeln...
ansonsten hat es mehr eine pädagogische note mit ohrzieher und augenzwinkern: "na, sie wissen doch ganz genau, was sie da gewählt haben...natürlich wussten sie vorher bescheid..."
prüfung? die könnten die hauseigene abrechnung geprüft haben. und dass diese die gleichen angaben aufweist, wie die telefonrechnung, steht nahezu hundertprozentig zweifelsfrei außer frage, sonst gäbe es den ärger ja gar nicht...


 :crazy:


----------



## Devilfrank (17 Juni 2002)

Die Vorlaufzeit (i.d.R. 30sec.) ist nur für Verbindungen zu 0190-0xxxx vorgeschrieben. In der Zeit ist auf die entstehenden Kosten hinzuweisen, so dass der Verbraucher auflegen kann. Legt er auf dürfen auch keine Kosten entstehen.


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2002)

Problematisch wird das vor allem bei Datenverbindungen:

*rausch_rausch_rausch_raschel_rausch_fiiiiiieeeeeeeeep_rausch*

=> Dieser Anruf kostet EUR 80,-


----------



## dialerfucker (17 Juni 2002)

> Telefongesellschaften müssen Gespräche in Streitfall belegen
> 
> 29.1.2001: Yahoo-News, 15.44 Uhr (HighTech). [Original]
> 
> DRESDEN (Reuters). Telefongesellschaften müssen nach einer Entscheidung des Oberlandesgerichts (OLG) Dresden im Streitfall genau belegen, ob auch wirklich Leistungen in Anspruch genommen wurden. Bestreite der Telefonkunde, tatsächlich Gespräche geführt zu haben, müsse die Gesellschaft grundsätzlich die einzelnen Verbindungsdaten vorlegen, heißt es in einer heute veröffentlichen OLG- Entscheidung. Das Unternehmen müsse auch nachweisen, dass der Kunde die entsprechenden Rechnungen überhaupt erhalten habe. (Az: 9 U 2729/00)



@Heiko;
...das mit den "geeichten" Zählern ist mir bekannt. Die DTAG weigert sich schon seit Jahren erfolgreich, ein geeichtes Zählersystem einzuführen. 
Im Geiste noch immer Monopolinhaber... :bandit


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Juni 2002)

@ heiko:
ja wie schaut´s denn da aus?
bin ich dann fein raus, weil es eine vorschrift gibt, die diesen kostenfreien zeitraum für 0190-0-nummern vorgibt? (wo steht das überhaupt??)
wenn ich mich jetzt tatsächlich verwählt habe und es rasselt und fiept und wird schweineteuer, was dann? grundsätzlich muss ich für verwähler ja gerade stehen, aber hier handelt es sich ja um eine dienstleistung oder ware, die ich nicht in anspruch nehmen konnte und wollte. was nun? schaden könnte ja nur durch das blockieren der leitung entstanden sein und wenn der "anbieter" ohnehin nie voll ausgelastet ist, wie schaut´s denn dann aus?

ach so: folgendes fax ist raus, antwort kommt hoffentlich im laufe des tages...



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Ihre umgehende Antwort, jedoch bedaure ich Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass sich mit Ihrem Schreiben die fragliche Position auf meiner Telefonrechnung keineswegs erklären lässt. Aufgrund der Größe meines Haushalts und der Zugänglichkeit meines Telefonanschlusses kann auch ich nahezu hundertprozentig zweifelsfrei sagen, dass ich über eine 0190-Nummer keinerlei Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen oder Waren erhalten habe, die die von Ihnen beschriebenen Eigenschaften und Mechanismen aufwies.
> Daher halte ich es zwecks Klärung des Sachverhaltes für unumgänglich, dass Sie mir Ihre Prüfungsergebnisse im einzelnen erläutern. Insbesondere lege ich Wert auf die 0190-Rufnummer, Verbindungszeiträume, Art und Weise der Verbindung (fernmündliche oder datentechnische Übertragung), sowie Einwahl- und Berechnungsbeginn der Verbindungen, da diese Ihrer Erklärung zufolge ja nicht zusammenliegen dürfen.
> ...




 :3d:


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2002)

Die Antwort kenne ich jetzt schon:
*keine*
Dafür demnächst Post von Nexnet.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Juni 2002)

nexnet? talkline steht also zunächst selbst auf der telefonrechnung und verkauft dann bei erfolglosigkeit die forderung an nexnet weiter?? irgendwas hier im forum sagt mir, dass die noch viel zu sehr mit widersprüchen von hansenet-geschädigten beschäftigt sind. ob nexnet sich allen ernstes noch weitere eier ins nest legen wird??? da bin ich ja echt gespannt drauf...


 :-?


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2002)

Bislang war jedenfalls oft eine Kooperation zwischen Talkline und Nexnet erkennbar...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2002)

*01900 und Talkline*

Hallo
habe auch in der Abrechnung von der Telekom eine Forderung von Talkline.Habe ihnen auch geschrieben und diesen oben abgedruckte Schreiben erhalten.Nach der Abrechnung müßte ich für einen Zeitraum von 00:01:08 min ganze 43.06 EURO berappen. Kann das Rechtens sein????????????


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Juni 2002)

das hört sich nach einer frei tarifierbaren nummer an: talkline sollte auf anfrage in der lage sein, die verbindungsdaten rauszurücken. vielleicht könnte man auf diese weise feststellen, ob es eine nummer mit dem erwähnten kostenfreien zeitraum war.
ansonsten schaut es bei "verbindungsentgelten" jenseits der 1,86 €/min generell nicht so schlecht aus: der nachweis, dass es sich hier nicht um eine "dienstleistung" im rahmen des bereitstellens der leitung gehandelt haben kann, sollte recht einfach sein.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2002)

Hallo! Auf www.dialerschutz.de ist zu lesen, daß mehrere Leute solche Posten auf ihrer Rechnung hatten und genau DIESE Antwort von Talkline bekommen haben...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2002)

Nachtrag: Unter

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=579255&sr=1&Days=7&tid=329909

Kann man den Thread lesen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Juni 2002)

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre erneute Nachricht. Gerne nehmen wir Stellung zu Ihrem Schreiben. Die Verbindung zu der 0190-Service-Rufnummer ist eindeutig Ihrem Telefon- bzw. Internetanschluss zuzuordnen. Wir weisen nochmals darauf hin, dass durch den FST (Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V., www.fst-ev.org ) alle Anbieter bei der Bewerbung ihrer Dienste dazu verpflichtet sind, die entstehenden Gebühren der Telefonverbindung aufzuführen.
> 
> ...



das ist die sinnige antwort von talkline auf die bitte um den einzelverbindungsnachweis und die prüfungsdokumentation nach § 16 Abs. 1 TKV (anspruchsgrundlage wurde noch nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt). ich glaube, die verstehen das anliegen nicht so ganz. vielleicht ist man entgegen anderer erfahrungswerte in der freien wirtschaft bei talkline ja zu der einsicht gelangt, dass etwas durch ständiges wiederholen richtig wird und sich der wahrheitsgehalt erhöht. antwort ist raus und ich bin mal gespannt, ob jetzt ein inkasso-unternehmen eingeschaltet wird:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> zunächst einmal herzlichen Dank für Ihre Antwort, jedoch bedaure ich, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass ein weiteres Musterschreiben mit inhaltlich gleichen Antworten keineswegs dem Sachverhalt gerecht wird. Entgegen meiner Bitte im Faxschreiben vom 17.06.2002 sind Sie noch immer nicht Ihrer Verpflichtung nachgekommen, die Verbindungsdaten offen zu legen. Dieses eigenartige Verhalten legt die Vermutung nahe, dass sich in Ihrem Hause bisher noch niemand die Mühe gemacht hat, diesbezüglich eine Prüfung anzustreben.
> Bereits in meinem letzten Schreiben, das von Ihnen auch beantwortet wurde, wies ich auf die Notwendigkeit eines Einzelverbindungsnachweises hin. Es genügt hier nicht, ein weiteres Mal die Richtigkeit der fraglichen Rechnungsposition zu beteuern ohne mir die Möglichkeit zu geben, dies genauer prüfen zu können. Leider haben Sie die Notwendigkeit bisher übersehen und sind dem eigentlichen Anliegen meines letzten Schreibens noch nicht nachgekommen. Daher fordere ich Sie ein weiteres Mal auf, nun Ihrer Verpflichtung als Telekommunikationsanbieter nach § 16 Abs. 1 TKV Folge zu leisten und eine Dokumentation über die von Ihnen bereits getätigte technische Prüfung zu erbringen sowie die Verbindungsdaten im Einzelnen offen zu legen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



by the way: wie schaut es denn aus, wenn die forderung berechtigt wäre? die möglichen inkasso-gebühren wären dann ja offensichtlich das resultat des unfugs, den man bei talkline betreibt und dürften wohl kaum zu lasten des kunden gehen, oder?




unk:


----------



## Donald (24 Juni 2002)

@All

Talkline wird bei dialerschutz aktuell in mehreren themen diakutiert, da es zu Zeit hier wohl die meisten Geschädigten gibt. Als Antwort von Talkline auf Einsprüche von Betroffenen gibt es immern nur die auch hier beschriebenen Standardformulare ohne Inhalt.

Es gibt als Antwort auf das Verhalten von Talkline den Vorschlag, möglichst massenhaft alle bestehende Verträge mit Talkline (auch andy-Verträge) umgehenden zu kündigen um so Druck auf dieses unternehmen auszuüben.

Ich denke, dieser Vorschlag sollte auch hier diskutiert werden.

Wehren wir uns gegen die Abzocker!!

Donald


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2002)

Ich bin sogar noch weiter gegangen und habe eben Talkline darum gebeten, meinen Zugang zum Talkline-Netz von vorneherein zu sperren. Dabei habe ich auf die dubiosen Vorfalle mit den 0190-Dialern in Verbindung mit Talkline verwiesen...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Juli 2002)

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Zur Zeit ist für Sie die verkürzte Speicherung der Verbindungsdaten bei der Deutschen Telekom AG eingerichtet. Daher ist eine nachträgliche Prüfung der von Ihnen geführten Gespräche nicht möglich.
> 
> ...




das ist die letzte antwort von talkline auf die wiederholte bitte um offenlegung der verbindungsdaten, zuletzt mit der entsprechenden rechtsgrundlage. ist schon toll, was die so fabrizieren.
noch interessanter ist allerdings, dass eines der vorhergehenden schreiben folgenden satz enthielt: 




> Wir haben nochmals, mit großer Sorgfalt, die auf Ihrer Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom AG unter Talkline GmbH & Co. KG abgerechneten Gesprächsdaten auf ihre Richtigkeit überprüft.




mir entgleitet hier der zusammenhang: wenn jemand keinen einzelverbindungsnachweis haben sollte, wäre er also dran schuld, dass talkline keine zählerprüfung beantragt... oder talkline muss keine gebührenzählerprüfung beantragen, wenn der anschlussinhaber auf seiner rechnung keinen einzelverbindungsnachweis ausgewiesen haben sollte oder so...


warum das so ist, kann sicherlich auch bei talkline niemand so genau sagen...



 :3d:


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2002)

Gibt es verbindlich vorgeschriebene Werte für die "gebührenfreien Zeiträume" bei 019 0...Nummern?
Auf meiner letzten Telefonrechnung befinden sich nämlich folgende 3 Einwahlen: 07:15:08  00:01:42  01900..., 07:016:58  00:00:52  01900... und 07:18:04  00:00:24  01900... und das ganze an einem Sonntag (gähn). Der Minutenpreis beträgt 5€.  Ich schwöre, ich habe mich nicht eingewählt weil ich um diese Zeit noch geschlafen habe. 0 
Lohnt es sich mit dtms zu streiten und wenn ja, wie stark sollten meine Nerven sein.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2002)

*TALKLINE*

:evil:  :evil: Hallo Leute ! Es hat mich ebenfalls erwischt. Mahnung von TALKLINE erhalten . Soll über € 600,-- bezahlen. Wofür ? Etwa für Betrug !
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch mitteilen, wie ich mich verhalten sollte. Einspruch gegen Gerichtliches Mahnverfahren kann auch zu Lasten der Bonität führen.


----------



## sascha (7 Juli 2002)

@cyberworker

ob du bezahlen solltest oder nicht hängt ganz allein davon ab, wie deine lage ist.

1. hast du den dialer gesichert, bzw. andere einschlägige beweismittel?
2. hast du seit der dialereinwahl deine pc-konfiguration nicht geändert, und kannst damit deinen rechner zur überprüfung bei der kripo vorbeibringen?
3. bist du sicher, dass du den dialer nicht bewusst angewählt hast?

wenn du diese drei fragen mit "ja" beantworten kannst, solltest du es drauf ankommen lassen - zumal es von der mahnung bis zum gerichtverfahren noch ein weiter weg ist. bei 600 € lohnt sich übrigens bereits der weg zum rechtsanwalt. die erstberatung kostet nämlich weitaus weniger als 600 €.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Uwe (10 Juli 2002)

Hallo,

   ich habe von Nexnet ein ähnliches Schreiben erhalten,
und möchte dich auf einen interessanten Punkt aufmerksam machen:

Lies dir den ersten Absatz noch einmal genau durch:

... Einwahlzeiträume ... abgerechneten Gesprächsdaten .... korrekt erfasst.

d. h. es liegen alle Informationen seitens Talkline vor
(Nexnet hat etwas ähnliches geschrieben)
Ich habe daraufhin die Offenlegung und Sicherung aller Gesprächsdaten gefordert und warte auf die Antwort heute noch.

Ergebnis:
Die Verbindungsinformationen wurden mir vorsätzlich vorenthalten.
(Netterweise im gleichen Schreiben bestätigt) 
Allerdings habe ich einen Zeugen und kann damit den Nachweiß einer 
Illegalen Nutzung meines Telefones für ein Eigengeschäft führen.

Viele Grüße Uwe.

P.S. Ich habe auch Aufsichtsgremien wie die zuständige Gewerbeaufsicht 
       etc. von dieser Praxis in Kenntnis gesetzt.

HGB - unaufgeforderte Lieferung an Privatpersonen
         Ich lass es jedenfalls darauf ankommen da sich
         der Interfun Dialer nicht abbrechen lies.
         -> Fehlende Willenserklärung meinerseits.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2002)

*noch ein Ofer von talkline*

Hallo, ich bin auch Opfer geworden. Bei mir hat sich der Dialer eingenistet, als ich das angebliche Fenster geschlossen habe. Kurch Klick auf das Kreuz habe ich wohl das Programm aktiviert.

Ich merkte dann, das mein Computer sich neu einwählte. Leider erst 10 Min später.
Ich löschte die Verbindung und ging neu rein.
Leider wählte mein Modem wieder neu. Ich trennte und das Spiel begann von vorne. 
Da habe ich den PC runtergefahren. Am nächsten Tag fand ich auf dem Desktop das Dialerprogramm und habe es dummerweise nicht gesichert. Ich wußte ja nicht, das in meiner Telefonrechnung talkline von mir 104 Euro für diese Einwahlen abkassieren möchte.

Ich finde das frech. Laut talkline-Mitarbeiter ( ein sehr telefongewanter Mensch, bis ich nicht mehr nett war) war ich 10 Min und dann 2x 16 sec und 20 sec drin.  Die beiden letzten Verbindungen habe ich innerhalb von 1 Min gehabt. Ich habe die Verbindungen sofort beim Wählen getrennt, ich kann gar keine Verbindung mit was weiß ich gehabt haben.
Pro einwahl berechnet dieser Dialer 25 Euro.

Ich werde jetzt das Geld zurückholen durch die Bank und dann lasse ich mich mahnen.

Soll ich erstmal Mahnung von talkline abwarten oder im Vorfeld einen Brief schreiben. Was muß ich bei diesem Brief beachten?

Liebe Grüße Heike


----------



## technofreak (9 August 2002)

@Heike

im Grunde genommen mußt du gar nichts machen. Mahnschreiben sammeln und fast du Porto verschwenden willst ,
 kannst du Talkline ja einen Brief mit dem Sachverhalt per Einschreiben mit Rückschein schicken. 
Wenn du mal in diesem und anderen Foren stöberst , wirst du sehen, daß Talkline ziemlich "unzugänglich" ist.  :evil: 

Die Sache wird erst dann Ernst, falls ein Mahnbescheid (vom Gericht) kommt. 
Dann mußt du innerhalb 14 Tagen Widerspruch einlegen. 
Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen habe,
 ist das erstens noch nicht sehr oft passiert und zweitens bei Widerspruch kneifen sie in aller Regel.
Aber bitte , das ist keine Rechtsberatung !!!!

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

Dort finden sich weitere Hinweise "Was tun! "


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 August 2002)

@heike:

talkline stellt sich tatsächlich etwas "unorthodox" an....
du solltest eventuell mal überprüfen, wie lange deine verbindungsdaten bei der telekom gespeichert werden. hast du nichts anderes mit denen vereinbart, sind das 80 tage ab rechnungsstellung. innerhalb dieses zeitraums solltest du bei talkline die auf der telefonrechnung aufgeführten verbindungsentgelte reklamiert haben (normalerweise kann man da auf das erste mahnschreiben warten und dann reagieren). talkline muss bei reklamation eine zählerprüfung durch die telekom durchführen lassen, da sonst kein beweis für die verbindungen erbracht werden kann, der vor gericht bestand hätte.
nach der reklamation (wenigstens die sollte per einschreiben und rückschein an talkline gehen...) kannst du zweierlei tun: du kannst warten, bis die 80 tage verstrichen sind, oder danach (vielleicht eine woche später) die telekom um löschung der verbindungsdaten bitten. schreibt dich talkline wieder an, bittest du um die prüfungsdokumentation. können die keine vorlegen (meist kommen irgendwelche leeren floskeln mit der messerscharfen erkenntnis, dass eine prüfung wegen "verkürzter speicherung der verbindungsdaten" nicht möglich ist), dann kann talkline vor gericht keinen nachweis mehr erbringen....
wahrscheinlich würdest du dann auf einen widerspruch gegen einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid (ich kenne keinen, der sowas auf betreiben von talkline bekommen hat...) nichts mehr von denen hören...

verbindungsentgelte deutlich über 1,86 €/min sehen für den geschädigten grundsätzlich wieder gut aus, weil dann eben der enstandenen telefonverbindung vor gericht erst einmal klargestellt werden müsste, was für eine leistung erbracht worden sein soll und ob diese überhaupt in anspruch genommen wurde.


----------



## technofreak (10 August 2002)

@Haudrufundschluß 

gibt es irgendeinen Hinweis , daß Talkline tatsächlich schon mal einen  Mahnbescheid erwirkt hat? 

@Heike 

Zitat aus 

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/rechtslage4.htm

"Der Netzbetreiber hat also zunächst darzulegen und zu beweisen, daß dem hohen Entgelt eine adäquate Leistung
 gegenüberstand. Damit ergibt sich eine kuriose Situation: Je dreister der Dialer, desto besser für den Verbraucher!"

Also ,je unverschämter die Forderung, desto gelassener kann man die Sache angehen! Absurd aber wahr  :bandit


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 August 2002)

von einem mahnbescheid durch talkline bezüglich einer 0190-verbindung per dialer weiß ich nichts. es spricht ohnehin für sich, dass talkline mit seinem ach so hohen anspruch an die moderne technik beschwerdetechnisch bei den verbraucherzentralen einsame spitze ist...

die meisten forenteilnehmer und geschädigten, die bisher hier gepostet haben, plagen sich mit telekommunikationsbetreibern und deren inkasso-partnern rum, haben aber nie einen mahnbescheid zu gesicht bekommen.

wenn ich eine forderung durchsetzen will und weiß, dass sie berechtigt ist, setze ich meinem gläubiger einmalig eine frist und kann dann ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren einleiten. das ist billiger und schneller als erst nach längerem schriftverkehr ein inkassounternehmen zu beauftragen. warum viele trotzdem so vorgehen, liegt wohl auf der hand: die hoffnung, dass der eine oder andere geschädigte doch noch mürbe wird, obwohl man weiß, dass die forderung gar nicht rechtmäßig ist.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2002)

mir ist da was aufgefallen, als ich die Mahnung von Talkline nochmaldurchgelesen habe (bekomme nämlich bald wahrscheinlich selber ne Mahnung über 25,86(?)€)



> Dort wird die Verbindung zu Ihrem bestehenden Internetanbieter unterbrochen und die erneute Einwahl über eine zuvor von Ihnen heruntergeladene oder bereits von Ihnen installierte Zugangssoftware (Dialer) [aber natürlich!] erfolgt.



wenn man da nur ein bisschen Phantasie hat, sagen die doch schon selber, dass sich der Dialer automatisch einwählt!


----------



## Donald (13 August 2002)

Ob HanseNet, NexNet, eops, Talkline oder wie sie sich auch nennen mögen, Mahnungen (mehr oder minder massiv) gibt es von allen aber Mahnbescheide liegen verwunderlicherweise bisher noch nicht vor; zumindest ist derartiges noch nicht gepostet worden. Anscheinend fürchten die Dialerhersteller/-anbieter die juristische Auseinandersetzung, die ihnen ggf. ihre billige Einnahmequelle schließen könnte.

Donald


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2002)

Hallo!

Die Mutter meiner Freundin hat ebenfalls 173€ an talkline zu berappen, für angebliche Talkline-190-verbindungen von insgesammt unter 2 minuten...
Auf ihre beschwerde hin kam natürlich auch das schreiben am anfang dieses threads. Aber jetzt kommts:

Sie hat bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen, und die haben ihr gesagt, sie DÜRFTEN keine Ratschläge zu talkline-Gewschädigten geben, da talkline eine EINSTWEILIGE VERFÜGUNG gegen die Verbraucherzentrale erwirkt habe!!! Das ist der Gipfel oder?

JarC  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2002)

Hallo!

Die Mutter meiner Freundin hat ebenfalls 173€ an talkline zu berappen, für angebliche Talkline-190-verbindungen von insgesammt unter 2 minuten...
Auf ihre beschwerde hin kam natürlich auch das schreiben am anfang dieses threads. Aber jetzt kommts:

Sie hat bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen, und die haben ihr gesagt, sie DÜRFTEN keine Ratschläge zu talkline-Gewschädigten geben, da talkline eine EINSTWEILIGE VERFÜGUNG gegen die Verbraucherzentrale erwirkt habe!!! Das ist der Gipfel oder?

JarC  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2002)

Hallo!

Die Mutter meiner Freundin hat ebenfalls 173€ an talkline zu berappen, für angebliche Talkline-190-verbindungen von insgesammt unter 2 minuten...
Auf ihre beschwerde hin kam natürlich auch das schreiben am anfang dieses threads. Aber jetzt kommts:

Sie hat bei der Verbraucherzentrale angerufen, und die haben ihr gesagt, sie DÜRFTEN keine Ratschläge zu talkline-Gewschädigten geben, da talkline eine EINSTWEILIGE VERFÜGUNG gegen die Verbraucherzentrale erwirkt habe!!! Das ist der Gipfel oder?

JarC  :evil:


----------

